# Tortugas hispánicas: opiniones?



## Garbatella (7 Ago 2014)

Un compañero me vió en la oficina hace unos meses con la carta de Bestinver y a raíz de eso empezamos a hablar de estrategias de inversión. 

El caso es que me acabó contando que él hace uso del método "tortugas hispánicas". Al parecer una especie de "gurú" con halo de vendehumos, imparte un curso en 2 sesiones en las que cuenta un método de inversión a largo plazo. El método parece sencillo, y su resultado positivo depende obviamente del usuario que lo aplica. No requiere una inversión de tiempo abrumadora en el día a día en torno a media hora cada dos semanas) y según mi compañero él tiene una rentabilidad a día de hoy tras 2 años de un 22%. Y no, no es ningún películas..

La cuestión es: ¿alguna referencia? ¿opiniones? ¿experiencia?


----------



## Illescas (7 Ago 2014)

Garbatella dijo:


> Un compañero me vió en la oficina hace unos meses con la carta de Bestinver y a raíz de eso empezamos a hablar de estrategias de inversión.
> 
> El caso es que me acabó contando que él hace uso del método "tortugas hispánicas". Al parecer una especie de "gurú" con halo de vendehumos, imparte un curso en 2 sesiones en las que cuenta un método de inversión a largo plazo. El método parece sencillo, y su resultado positivo depende obviamente del usuario que lo aplica. No requiere una inversión de tiempo abrumadora en el día a día en torno a media hora cada dos semanas) y según mi compañero él tiene una rentabilidad a día de hoy tras 2 años de un 22%. Y no, no es ningún películas..
> 
> La cuestión es: ¿alguna referencia? ¿opiniones? ¿experiencia?



Según tengo entendido, comprar acciones que hacen máximos, y vende las que hacen mínimos. Si no es así que alguien me corrija y si estoy en lo cierto no es necesario realizar un curso de dos días y pagar una pasta.


----------



## entacado (7 Ago 2014)

Es lo típico. Lo de siempre. Casi nada nuevo. En este caso se trata de un señor que sabe mucho y que ha encontrado el método más fácil y eficaz para ganar dinero en bolsa...

En lugar de gestionar su patrimonio y multiplicarlo haciendo uso de su infalible táctica, decide dedicarse a escribir libros, impartir conferencias, dar cursos, salir en la radio...

Muchos pican y el señor gana dinero.

Desde el respeto a los que no piensan lo mismo, mi opinión es que todo aquél que toma decisiones de inversión basándose en las figuras que ve en unos gráficos, está abocado a perder su dinero. Las cosas tienen que tener su fundamento, su análisis, su razón, su estudio, en definitiva, su porqué. El análisis técnico no se basa en nada...

Saludos.


----------



## Futbolero (8 Ago 2014)

Mi método se basa en el suyo y parte mía de mi experiencia y es verdad que mi rentabilidad ha ido mejorando año a año junto con mi experiencia.

Hoy tras mirar y miles de acciones he comprado esta a 87$ y ha cerrado hoy a 88.24$:

REX American Resources Corporation (REX) 

REX: Summary for REX American Resources Corporat- Yahoo! Finance

He puesto un stop para solo perder una cantidad ya prefijada.

PD. Una cosa te voy a decir, siempre compro las acciones de 1 en 1 porque todas las acciones en general siguen al SP500.

PD2. Dentro de unos días veremos si pierdo o gano con esta operación basada en mi método, pero obviamente se sabe de antemano que siempre habrá operaciones fallidas, lo importante es que el cómputo de todas las operaciones sea positivo a final de año.


----------



## yippi (8 Ago 2014)

Garbatella dijo:


> La cuestión es: ¿alguna referencia? ¿opiniones? ¿experiencia?



Llevo varios años con su método, y más o menos, voy como tu compañero (actualmente un 28%)

Es una visión diferente de los mercados, mucho más tranquila, nada se intradía, swing a corto plazo, por objetivos, etc... es un método a largo plazo.

Para hacerse una idea de su visión, hay un vídeo de la charla que dio en bolsalia

Lógica para ganar en bolsa. José Antonio Madrigal. Bolsalia - YouTube

En su web hay un apartado de opiniones
Opiniones de los cursos de bolsa | Tortugas Hispanicas

y preguntas resueltas
Recopilación de preguntas frecuentes | Tortugas Hispanicas



Illescas dijo:


> Según tengo entendido, comprar acciones que hacen máximos, y vende las que hacen mínimos. Si no es así que alguien me corrija y si estoy en lo cierto no es necesario realizar un curso de dos días y pagar una pasta.



Muy básicamente, por ahí van los tiros (mira el vídeo de antes). El curso es mucho más completo. Psicología, gestión de riesgos, gestión de cartera, técnica, etc...

Si ya estas operando y sabes de mercados, hay cosas que te pueden resultar redundantes, pero si estas empezando en bolsa o no tienes ni idea, con los cursos acabarás con una operativa y un método completo de inicio a fin. 



Futbolero dijo:


> Mi método se basa en el suyo y parte mía de mi experiencia y es verdad que mi rentabilidad ha ido mejorando año a año junto con mi experiencia.



Igual que mi. Antes, a duras penas, cerraba el año haciendo las paces, y ahora, los últimos años siempre cierro en positivo.

Actualmente en la cartera tengo algunos de los valores que va publicando en el informe semanal Informe semanal de bolsa 28/07/2014 | Tortugas Hispanicas

como EQM, que entre a finales de 2012 y ya llevo casi un 180% de rentabilidad.

También he tenido operaciones perdedoras, pero aplicando la máxima de "cortar las pérdidas, y dejar correr los beneficios" acabas teniendo un sistema con esperanza matemática positiva.

Un saludo.


----------



## queco (8 Ago 2014)

Hombre, tambien hay que tener en cuenta que en los ultimos dos años no creo que haya nadie que pueda haber perdido dinero a largo plazo en bolsa si no ha invertido en chicharros.

A mi el Metodo de Madrigal me parece una simplificación del método de Stan Weinstein que viene muy bien explicado en su libro.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 18:11 ----------




entacado dijo:


> Es lo típico. Lo de siempre. Casi nada nuevo. En este caso se trata de un señor que sabe mucho y que ha encontrado el método más fácil y eficaz para ganar dinero en bolsa...
> 
> En lugar de gestionar su patrimonio y multiplicarlo haciendo uso de su infalible táctica, decide dedicarse a escribir libros, impartir conferencias, dar cursos, salir en la radio...
> 
> ...




En principio, el metodo del que se habla, no se basa en analisis de figuras chartistas.

Por otra parte, oigo siempre el mismo argumento y la verdad es que no me parece muy valido para descartar a quien pueda o no pueda ser bueno. ¿Por que alguien que gana dinero en bolsa no puede ganar dinero de otra manera? 
¿No se supone que una de las maneras de reducir riesgos es precisamente diversificar?

La verdad, no entiendo por que alguien que tiene un negocio que funciona, no puede emprender otros negocios y se tiene que dedicar toda la vida a ese.
¿Solo los que fracasan se pueden dedicar a la enseñanza?

Y con esto no pretendo decir que el tio sea bueno o que no lo sea, porque lo desconzco. Pero descartar a alguien porque haga mas cosas que unucamente invertir, me parece un error.


----------



## Futbolero (8 Ago 2014)

Yo llegué a la conclusión de que este método era bueno cuando observé que entre mis cientos de operaciones bursátiles casi siempre GANABA en aquellas que estaban en MAXIMOS pero nunca lo había visto así, sino que yo seleccionaba valores que llevaran mínimo un año de tendencia alcista.

Ahora también miro subida de volumen, constancia del gráfico, % de stop, si lleva poco tiempo en el mercado, etc.... para que el método vaya mejorando cada año. 

Es verdad que desde que invierto entre mi método y después ya sumado al de tortugas llevo todos los años con beneficios y creo que será muy difícil que tenga pérdidas pero también es un reto afinar el método para que si en vez de ganar un 6% anual pueda ser un 18%.


----------



## entacado (8 Ago 2014)

queco dijo:


> En principio, el metodo del que se habla, no se basa en analisis de figuras chartistas.
> 
> Por otra parte, oigo siempre el mismo argumento y la verdad es que no me parece muy valido para descartar a quien pueda o no pueda ser bueno. ¿Por que alguien que gana dinero en bolsa no puede ganar dinero de otra manera?
> ¿No se supone que una de las maneras de reducir riesgos es precisamente diversificar?
> ...



El método se basa en el análisis técnico puro y duro. No analiza figuras, analiza tendencias. Fija stops en tendencia. Eso es chartista.

Hombre, mucha de la gente que se dedica a la enseñanza en determinados campos, ha demostrado solvencia y dominio de esos campos. Pero hay que distinguir. No es lo mismo un neurocirujano que imparte clases en una universidad, que un tipejo que nos explica su método para ganar dinero en bolsa...

El principal problema de enseñar tu método mágico sobre cómo ganar en bolsa, es que si tu método funciona, lo va a aplicar más gente. Va a ganar dinero mucha más gente y eso en los mercados, implica que tú ganes menos.


----------



## Pulpo Paul (8 Ago 2014)

Me ha parecido interesante y entretenido el vídeo.

Gracias Yippi


----------



## queco (9 Ago 2014)

entacado dijo:


> El método se basa en el análisis técnico puro y duro. No analiza figuras, analiza tendencias. Fija stops en tendencia. Eso es chartista.
> 
> Hombre, mucha de la gente que se dedica a la enseñanza en determinados campos, ha demostrado solvencia y dominio de esos campos. Pero hay que distinguir. No es lo mismo un neurocirujano que imparte clases en una universidad, que un tipejo que nos explica su método para ganar dinero en bolsa...
> 
> El principal problema de enseñar tu método mágico sobre cómo ganar en bolsa, es que si tu método funciona, lo va a aplicar más gente. Va a ganar dinero mucha más gente y eso en los mercados, implica que tú ganes menos.






Realmente lo que bajo mi criterio funciona de su metodo es la gestion del dinero. Las entradas se basan unicamente en buscar acciones de empresas solventes que esten en maximos históricos su poniendoq ue una empresa que llega ahi, es porque sus fundamentales son buenos.
Lo que si hace es una entrada con un 2% de riesgo maximo. Y si esa entrada consigue llevar el SL a break even, es cuandos e plantea una segunda entrada, que a su vez no deja hacer una tercera hasta que no esta en beneficios.. De esa manera se puede tener una cartera de varias empresas sin que el riesgo sea mayor del 2% en todo momento.


----------



## Garbatella (9 Ago 2014)

Gracias por lo comentarios. 

Efectivamente es lo que se cuenta en el vídeo que ya conocía... Afino el tiro de mis preguntas:

¿Qué inversión de tiempo dedicáis a estudiar las operaciones y ejecutarlas? Si algo me resulta interesante de este método es precisamente lo que comenta de: "lo dejas y no te pones a mirar, olvídate un par de semanas, por tu bien".

Por otro lado, ¿hacéis uso de la comunidad en la que se "proponen" valores? (por su puesto previo pago) ¿O es algo que ya os encargáis vosotros de investigar?

Saludos


----------



## yippi (9 Ago 2014)

entacado dijo:


> El principal problema de enseñar tu método mágico sobre cómo ganar en bolsa, es que si tu método funciona, lo va a aplicar más gente. Va a ganar dinero mucha más gente y eso en los mercados, implica que tú ganes menos.



Hasta que interviene la psicología de cada uno. Hay métodos y sistemas ganadores, pero el problema es ponerlos en práctica y ser disciplinado. Las prisas, la impaciencia, el miedo a perder y otros muchos sesgos cognitivos, hace que la gente pierda en bolsa aunque tengan un método ganador. La parte más importante es la psicológica. 

Si os interesa el asunto psicológico, buscad temas de "economia conductual" o "behavioral economics". En castellano encontrareis libros de Dan Ariely y sobre todo Daniel Kahneman.



Garbatella dijo:


> ¿Qué inversión de tiempo dedicáis a estudiar las operaciones y ejecutarlas? Si algo me resulta interesante de este método es precisamente lo que comenta de: "lo dejas y no te pones a mirar, olvídate un par de semanas, por tu bien".



Al principio, entre que aprendes el método y despejas dudas, unas horas a la semana. Pero una vez lo tienes todo más por mano, con una hora a la semana o cada dos semanas es suficiente.



Garbatella dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿hacéis uso de la comunidad en la que se "proponen" valores? (por su puesto previo pago) ¿O es algo que ya os encargáis vosotros de investigar?



Precisamente por usar su web, el buscador de valores que te lo da casi todo hecho, y el foro de soporte, te ahorras mucho tiempo.


----------



## staminatraders (10 Ago 2014)

Madrigal, uno de los mejores.


----------



## Futbolero (12 Ago 2014)

Futbolero dijo:


> Mi método se basa en el suyo y parte mía de mi experiencia y es verdad que mi rentabilidad ha ido mejorando año a año junto con mi experiencia.
> 
> Hoy tras mirar y miles de acciones he comprado esta a 87$ y ha cerrado hoy a 88.24$:
> 
> ...



En 2 días:

De 87$ a 92,67$

REX: Summary for REX American Resources Corporat- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Bubble Boy (16 Ago 2014)

Tiene dos libros, "Un monje en Wall Street" y "Gánate y ganarás en bolsa".


----------



## Urizen (16 Ago 2014)

Illescas dijo:


> Según tengo entendido, comprar acciones que hacen máximos, y vende las que hacen mínimos. Si no es así que alguien me corrija y si estoy en lo cierto no es necesario realizar un curso de dos días y pagar una pasta.



A mi también me han contado lo mismo, personas que han hecho el curso. Las conclusiones que saqué de lo que me explicaron brevemente fue:

- No comprar al azar, seguir a los mejores, entendiendo como estos a las grandes carteras. Cuando tal persona importante ha incorporado X acciones de alguna empresa a su cartera, imitarlo.
- Comprar el máximos historicos, entender que si una empresa está en máximos es más probable que suba de que baje
- Importancia de los stop loss dinámicos, especialmente cuando se compra en acciones que llevan mucho tiempo subiendo

No se personalmente si es un método eficaz o no, tiene su lógica, pero comprar acciones en máximos especialmente hace un par de años cuando vino el crack del ibex no hubiera sido muy eficaz, por ejemplo.


----------



## Futbolero (18 Ago 2014)

Futbolero dijo:


> En 2 días:
> 
> De 87$ a 92,67$
> 
> REX: Summary for REX American Resources Corporat- Yahoo! Finance



98,12$

Operación ya ganada con el STOP a 90$ y habiendo comprado a 87$ solo voy a esperar que siga subiendo si puede ser al infinito.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2016)

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=REX+Interactive#{"range":"max","allowChartStacking":true}

Al final vendiste?


----------



## Jeenyus (9 Abr 2016)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=REX+Interactive#{"range":"max","allowChartStacking":true}
> 
> Al final vendiste?



si, vendió en 106, en el pico, y es mas, justo ese mismo dia se puso corto para aprovechar la gran ostia. 

Aprovecho para decir que todo el sistema está muy bien, si el periodo es alcista:rolleye::rolleye:

Seguro que el tipo no es precisamente una tortuga cuando corre con el dinero de los cursos.


----------

